
Emergency parliamentary debate on surveillance powers - rwmj
http://www.parliament.uk/business/news/2015/october/emergency-debate-the-operation-of-the-wilson-doctrine/
======
rwmj
When they're the ones being spied on, suddenly they show great concern.

